# Your Top 20 Favorite Conductors of All-time



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll start things off with my list:

In no particular order:

1. Herbert von Karajan
2. Adrian Boult
3. Neeme Jarvi
4. Jean Martinon
5. Charles Dutoit
6. Georg Solti
7. Colin Davis
8. Riccardo Chailly
9. Gunter Wand
10. Richard Hickox
11. Vernon Handley
12. Bryden Thomson
13. Leonard Bernstein
14. Seiji Ozawa
15. Simon Rattle
16. Claudio Abbado
17. Charles Mackerras
18. Rafael Kubelik
19. Mariss Jansons
20. Pierre Boulez

That's my list. Now your turn!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I'll start things off with my list:
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...


Nice list!  - Mine is slightly similar, again in no particular order:
1. Andre Previn
2. Thomas Beecham
3. Adrian Boult
4. Herbert von Karajan
5. Colin Davis
6. Andrew Davis
7. John Barbirolli
8. Neeme Jarvi
9. Simon Rattle
10. Leonard Bernstein
11. Georg Solti
12. Bernard Haitink
13. Fritz Reiner
14. Neville Marriner
15. John Eliot Gardiner
16. Claudio Abbado
17. Otto Klemperer
18. Zubin Mehta
19. Osmo Vanska
20. Alexander Gibson


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

C71 said:


> Nice list!  - Mine is slightly similar, again in no particular order:
> 1. Andre Previn
> 2. Thomas Beecham
> 3. Adrian Boult
> ...


You have a nice list also. 

I will say that once you get more into English classical music (i. e. Bax, Bliss, Walton, John Ireland, Howells, Rubbra, etc.), you will soon realize how great and important Hickox, Handley, and Thomson have been to getting the word out of these composers.

Have you listened to many English composers besides RVW and Elgar?


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> You have a nice list also.
> 
> I will say that once you get more into English classical music (i. e. Bax, Bliss, Walton, John Ireland, Howells, Rubbra, etc.), you will soon realize how great and important Hickox, Handley, and Thomson have been to getting the word out of these composers.
> 
> Have you listened to many English composers besides RVW and Elgar?


Hey MI, I definetely plan to check out some more English composers at some stage - at the moment I just have mainly EE, RVW and a few CD's of Bax and Delius.
I like Elgar and enjoy the "pastoral" sound of RVW and Delius .
I have been checking out English composers on Amazon a bit lately - I was thinking of getting the Bax symphonies on Chandos and the Arnold symphonies on Naxos and have seen an interesting series of Boult conducting English composers on the Lyrita label: all may be future purchases when funds allow .


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

C71 said:


> Hey MI, I definetely plan to check out some more English composers at some stage - at the moment I just have mainly EE, RVW and a few CD's of Bax and Delius.
> I like Elgar and enjoy the "pastoral" sound of RVW and Delius .
> I have been checking out English composers on Amazon a bit lately - I was thinking of getting the Bax symphonies on Chandos and the Arnold symphonies on Naxos and have seen an interesting series of Boult conducting English composers on the Lyrita label: all may be future purchases when funds allow .


You should definitely checkout Finzi, Ireland, Bliss, and Howells. These composers, all very underrated by the way, are amazing.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

*Top 20 Conductors*

1. Sir Georg Solti
2. Wilhelm Furtwangler
3. Herbert Von Karajan
4. Zubin Mehta
5. Yevgeny Mravinsky
6. Leonard Bernstein
7. Seiji Ozawa
8. Andre Previn
9. Lorin Maazel
10. Eugene Ormandy
11. Erich Leinsdorf
12. Sergiu Celibidache
13. Sir Colin Davis
14. Istvan Kertesz
15. Pierre Boulez
16. Simon Rattle
17. Fritz Reiner
18. Bernard Haitink
19. Otto Klemperer
20. Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rachmaninov (Sep 11, 2007)

My most recent favourite rankings:

1) Yevgeny Mravinsky
2) Arturo Toscanini
3) Kirill Kondrashin
4) Carlos Kleiber
5) Wilhelm Mengelberg 
6) Yuri Temirkanov
7) Eugen Jochum
8) Herbert von Karajan
9) Herbert Blomstedt
10) Karl Bohm
11) Wilhelm Furtwängler 
12) Yevgeny Svetlanov 
13) Valery Gergiev
14) Nikolaus Harnoncourt 
15) Ton Koopman
16) Kurt Mazur
17) Bernard Haitink
18) Antal Dorati
19) George Szell
20) Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I can't think of a way to put this in a given order...

1. Willem Mengelberg
2. Paavo Järvi
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Paavo Berglund
5. Jukka-Pekka Saraste
6. Esa-Pekka Salonen
7. Leonard Bernstein
8. Michael Tilson Thomas
9. Leif Segerstam
10. Klaus Tennstedt
11. Seiji Ozawa
12. Riccardo Chailly
13. Colin Davis
14. Sergiu Celibidache
15. Fritz Reiner
16. Simon Rattle
17. Otto Klemperer
18. John Barbirolli
19. Richard Hickox
20. Vernon Handley


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

No order

Solti
Svetlanov
Neeme Jarvi
Mariss Janssons
Handley
Kubelik
Karajan
Haitink
Barenboim
Tabachnik
Rattle
Hickox
Paavo Jarvi

Some others probably...


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Perhaps in some order:

Solti
Dorati
Celibidache
Svetlanov
Mravinsky
Harnoncourt
Haitink
Kubelik
P. Jarvi
Bernstein
Marriner
Abbado
Rattle
Karajan

and couple of others that I forgot to mention


----------



## Somnifer (Jul 23, 2009)

1. Bernstein
2. Karajan
3. Toscanini
4. Szell
5. Reiner
6. Furtwangler
7. Klemperer
8. Jochum
9. Giulini
10. Koussevitzky
11. Mehta
12. Monteux
13. Ormandy
14. Solti
15. Munch
16. Ozawa
17. Haitink
18. Previn
19. Chailly
20. Dutoit


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Alphabetically:

Ansermet
Barbirolli
Bernstein
Dorati
Haitink
Jochum
Karajan
Kempe
Kertesz
Klemperer
Kubelik
Mehta
Mravinsky
Munch
Ormandy
Reiner
Szell
Van Beinum
Walter
Weingartner


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Hard to say, because I don't really look at who the conductor is when I'm listening to music, but I've been trying to list down when I particularly like or dislike a recording (currently a total of 96 recordings, 59 conductors), and the leaders are as follows:

1. Herbert von Karajan
2. Neeme Järvi
3. Theodore Kuchar, Simon Rattle
t5. Sir Colin Davis, Sakari Oramo
t7. Osmo Vänskä, David Zinman, Zubin Mehta, Igor Stravinsky, Ernest Ansermet, Sir Adrian Boult, Paavo Järvi, Fritz Reiner, Mikhail Pletnev, Roger Norrington, Andre Previn, Carlo Maria Giulini, Hugh Wolff, Claudio Abbado, Pierre Boulez, Lorin Maazel, Mariss Jansons

Really, this is too small of a sample size, with Igor Stravinsky making my list, haha, but it's something, I guess...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow, are there that many conductors?  Anyway I'll try it out
Rattle
Salonen
Boulez
Jansons
Abbado
Mackerras
Gergiev
Carlos Kleiber
Harnoncourt
Herreweghe
Pinnock
Chailly
Gilbert
Dudamel
Vasily Petrenko
Pappano
Ivan Fischer
Neeme Järvi
Hogwood
anyone conducting the Freiburger Barockorchester 
ugh...was hard


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Munch

Pierre Monteux

Arturo Toscanini

Guido Cantelli

Leonard Bernstein

George Szell

Eugene Ormandy

Fritz Reiner

Sir Colin Davis

Pierre Boulez

James Levine

Hard for me to go past these 11 guys. If I did, it would result in a severe dilution of talent.

I didn't leave out Sir Georg Solti, Sir John Barbirolli or Herbert von Karajan. Simply don't care for them.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

1. Klemperer
2. Böhm
3. Pinnock
4. Solti
5. Karajan
6. Dorati
7. Mehta
8. Maazel
9. Levine
10. Thomas


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Furtwängler
Carlos Kleiber
Böhm
Wand
Jochum
Fricsay
Toscanini
Szell
Walter
Giulini
Beecham
Bernstein
Dutoit
Monteux
Kubelik
Levine
Boult
Kempe
Marriner
Karajan

It's become fashionable to knock Karajan and whilst few, if any, of my favourite recordings are by him, it is hard to ignore the consistent high quality of his recordings.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A general overall favorite conductors list would be (in no particular order)

1. Leonard Bernstein
2. George Szell
3. Fritz Reiner
4. Charles Munch
5. Otto Klemperer
6. Bruno Walter
7. Arturo Toscanini
8. Gunter Wand
9. Leopold Stokowski
10. Herbert Von Karajan
11. Ferenc Fricsay
12. Antal Dorati
13. Eugene Ormandy
14. Rafael Kubelik
15. Eugen Jochum
16. Paul Paray
17. Wilhelm Furtwangler
18. Karl Bohm
19. Pierre Monteux
20. Karel Ancerl

There's a lot of conductors I want for specific composers though. For example, I would want Rudolf Kempe for his R. Strauss, Jean Martinon for his Debussy & Ravel, Karl Richter for his Bach, Georg Solti for his Wagner, Neville Marriner for his Mozart, Muti and Markevitch for their Tchaikovsky, Rudolf Barshai for his Shostakovich, Levine for his Brahms & Mahler, etc.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It would be difficult for me to define favourite conductors as it is very much a case of who is most interesting in differing parts of the repertoire that I like. Having said that, my collection is organized by the name of a piece which means that of the 950+ entries, a 4+ hour opera and a 5 minute overture both count as one item. Given that, if I look at the most represented conductors, they would be...

Simon Rattle
Vernon Handley
Neeme Jarvi
Otto Klemperer
Richard Hickox
John Barbirolli
Colin Davis
Charles Mackerras
Bryden Thomson
Herbert Blomstedt
Riccardo Chailly
Charles Dutoit
George Lloyd
Yan Pascal Tortelier
Adrian Boult
Mariss Jansons
Gennady Rozhdestvensky
Jiri Belohlavek
Antal Dorati
David Lloyd-Jones
Carlo Maria Giulini

Now if I organized it by total length of music, the results would be quite different and conductors such as Abbado, Solti, Boulez, Elgar, Levine, etc., would appear in the list. It is fortunate that (a) I can't yet do that and (b) I don't have any Celibidache/Bruckner otherwise ... 

P.S. This does not include my vinyl record collection which is in storage.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go with:

Svetlanov, Yevgeny
Solti, Sir Georg
Fedoseyev, Vladimir
Thomson, Bryden
Bernstein, Leonard
Horenstein, Jasha
Muti, Riccardo
Handley, Vernon
Rasilainen, Ari
Jarvi, Neemi
Kondrashin, Kyrill
Abbado, Claudio
Wand, Gunther
Karajan, Herbert von
Dutoit, Charles
Tortelier, Yan Pascal
Kertesz, Istvan
Levine, James
Barenboim, Daniel
Serebrier, Jose
Honorable mentions: Sir Colin Davis, Michel Plasson, Yevgeny Mravinsky, Alvaro Cassuto, Carlo Maria Giulini, Vladimir Jurowski, Pierre Monteux, Leonard Slatkin, Gerald Schwarz, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Richard Hickox, Vaclav Neumann, Libor Pesek, Eugen Jochum, Karl Bohm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2016)

Carlos Kleiber for the first 17 positions, followed by Harnoncourt at 18, Andris Nelsons at 19, Bernstein at 20.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/bb...ssreleases/2011/03_march/carlos_kleiber.shtml

The adorable Kleiber used to make the musicians laugh as well as inspire them:






And meet the new Kleiber!!


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

B. Walter
C. Kleiber
H. Christophers
J.E. Gardiner
R. Chailly
G. Szell
L. Bernstein
R. Alessandrini
W. Christie
R. Jacobs
F. Fricsay
R. Kubelik
P. Herreweghe
B. Haitink
F. Bruggen
M. Suzuki

Lk


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Becca said:


> It would be difficult for me to define favourite conductors as it is very much a case of who is most interesting in differing parts of the repertoire that I like. Having said that, my collection is organized by the name of a piece which means that of the 950+ entries, a 4+ hour opera and a 5 minute overture both count as one item. Given that, if I look at the most represented conductors, they would be...
> 
> Simon Rattle
> Vernon Handley
> ...


Just to point out that many of them are british. Nothing special else to mention. Many of them are my favourite, as well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Today, the "fave 20 all-time" is, HvK, LB, Muti, Solti, Walter, Barbirolli, Szell, E. Jochum, Abbado, Blomstedt, Rozhdestvensky, Boulez, Harnoncourt, Barenboim, Dutoit, Handley, Pappano, Christie, Herreweghe, Jacobs.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

1. Sir Neville Marriner
2. Vladimir Ashkenazy 
3. Andre Previn
4. Charles Mackerras
5. Bruno Walter
6. Leonard Bernstein
7. George Szell
8. Herbert Von Karajan
9. Claudio Abbado
10. Nicolas Harnoncourt
11. Bernard Haitink
12. Charles Dutoit
13. Sir Colin Davis
14. Daniel Barenboim
15. Zubin Mehta
16. Simon Rattle
17. Fritz Reiner
18. Erich Kunzel
19. James Levine
20. Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

lluissineu said:


> Just to point out that many of them are british. Nothing special else to mention. Many of them are my favourite, as well.


...and more than half of them aren't British, so why is it even worth mentioning?


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm inclined to think that The list depends to a large degree on the music you like The most.

I'll try to explain which works or composers I tie the composer to.

Barbirolli- Mahler, Sibelius, Brahms, English composers...

Giulini - Choral works (Verdi, Brahms, Mozart...), Brahms, Verdi...

Haitink- Shostakovitch, Beethoven, Ravel, Tchaikovsky... 

Bernstein- almost everything.

Szell- everything (it doesn't mean that everything he has recorded Is my first option, but all Is from good to superb)

Chaiily - Mahler, Shostakovitch, Beethoven.

Sandor Vegh and J.Krips - Mozart 

Kurt Sanderling- Sibelius, Shostakovitch, Beethoven, Brahms, Mahler...

Solti- nearly all his recordings.

R.Leppard- baroque music.

Colín Davis - Berlioz, Haydn, Mozart, 

S. Celibidache-from very good to excelse.

Furtwangler, Klemperer...

I like Karajan in R. Strauss and I'd mention N.Marriner, if not for The brigthness of his recordings.

Among young conductors perhaps A. Nelsons is my choice for his Shostakovitch and his task lea sing the Boston P.O.


----------



## msr13 (Jan 7, 2017)

More a top ten. I am not qualified to judge greatness or overall competence. I can, however, share my favorites which are favorites often for non-musical reasons. 

Simon Rattle-- My favorite. I took my 13-year old daughter to his Beethoven Cycle at Carnegie last year and she was so into watching him conduct. He really inspired her to enjoy Beethoven. 

Wilhelm Furtwangler
Otto Klemperer
Dmitri Mitropoulos
George Szell
Marin Aslop
Andris Nelsons
Michael Tilson Thomas-- Having lived in SF, I experienced his Mahler symphonies live-- Loved them.
Vasily Petrenko-- I think his Shostakovich recording are amazing.
Christophe von Dohnányi- He was the first conductor I experienced regularly live in Cleveland. And, he's still a delight to watch and listen to today.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

My top 20 (in no particular order)...

Herbert von Karajan
Otto Klemperer
George Szell
Leonard Bernstein
John Barbirolli
John Eliot Gardiner
Philippe Herreweghe
René Jacobs
Jordi Savall 
William Christie
Carlos Kleiber
Karl Böhm
Wilhelm Furtwängler
Valery Gergiev
Thomas Beecham
Ferenc Fricsay
Fritz Reiner
Carlo Maria Giulini
George Solti
Charles Mackerras

Followed by 20 runners-up for good measure...

Bruno Walter
André Cluytens
Jean Martinon
Erich Kleiber
Pierre Boulez
Adrian Boult
Claudio Abbado
Eugene Jochum
Neville Marriner
Charles Dutoit
Joseph Keilberth
Václav Talich
Karel Ančerl
Václav Neumann
Kirill Kondrashin
Antoni Wit
Marc Minkowski
Harry Christophers
Masaaki Suzuki 
Simon Rattle


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Now I'm thinking I might trade Joseph Krips for Boulez... after all, I had to force myself to include him in my runners-up. :lol:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

There's no way I'm taking the time to rank these; it would take way too long and be quite frustrating. But anyway here are the 20 that more often than not end up my favorite recordings:

Herbert von Karajan
André Previn
Charles Dutoit
Leonard Bernstein
Carlo Maria Giulini
James Levine
Sir Georg Solti
George Szell
Charles Munch
Eugene Ormandy
Otto Klemperer
Marin Alsop
Vernon Handley
Zubin Mehta
John Eliot Gardiner
Seiji Ozawa
Pierre Boulez
Daniel Barenboim
Erich Kunzel
Claudio Abbado

Honorable mentions- Neeme Jarvi, Igor Markevitch, Yevgeny Mravinsky, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Listed alphabetically:

Sir John Barbirolli
Leonard Bernstein
Karl Böhm
Pierre Boulez
Sir Colin Davis
Carlo Maria Giulini
Bernard Haitink
Jascha Horenstein
Eugen Jochum
Herbert von Karajan
István Kertész
Kirill Kondrashin
Rafael Kubelik
Charles Munch
Eugene Ormandy
Gennady Rozhdestvensky
Hermann Scherchen
Leopold Stokowski
Michael Tilson Thomas
Bruno Walter


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Becca said:


> ...and more than half of them aren't British, so why is it even worth mentioning?


You're absolutely right, it isn't worth mentioning. I just meant it's curious because many of them are also my favourite but it doesn't matter their nationality. Best regards


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Carlos Kleiber for the first 17 positions, followed by Harnoncourt at 18, Andris Nelsons at 19, Bernstein at 20.


I agree on the first 18. But for me, Giulini at 19 and 20.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

No particular order:

Claudio Abbado
Thomas Beecham
Paavo Berglund
Karl Bohm
Wilhelm Furtwangler
Bernard Haitink
Vernon Handley
Eugen Jochum
Herbert von Karajan
Otto Klemperer
Kirill Kondrashin
Willem Mengelberg
Fritz Reiner
Victor de Sabata
Hermann Scherchen
Yevgeny Svetlanov
Arturo Toscanini
Bruno Walter
Gunter Wand
Felix Weingartner


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

One thing I don't think anyone has touched on is the division between live and recorded music. For me, there's a difference when it comes to assessing my favourite conductors. For instance Lenny, who I saw live many times, could create magic in a concert hall but I find many of his over-wrought, almost manipulative recordings almost unlistenable on disc (sometimes the same pieces I'd found so magical live.) So I'd have him near the top of one list and near the bottom of the other or, put another way, don't we need two lists? Of the conductors who place highly on both, I'd have Harnoncourt (for his ability to challenge and surprise me within the context of his sheer musicality), Kleiber, Giulini and just possibly one day Barenboim. These are musicians who I find rise above the level of "outstanding kapellmeister"...not that there's anything wrong with the latter.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

GodotsArrived said:


> One thing I don't think anyone has touched on is the division between live and recorded music. For me, there's a difference when it comes to assessing my favourite conductors. For instance Lenny, who I saw live many times, could create magic in a concert hall but I find many of his over-wrought, almost manipulative recordings almost unlistenable on disc (sometimes the same pieces I'd found so magical live.) So I'd have him near the top of one list and near the bottom of the other or, put another way, don't we need two lists? Of the conductors who place highly on both, I'd have Harnoncourt (for his ability to challenge and surprise me within the context of his sheer musicality), Kleiber, Giulini and just possibly one day Barenboim. These are musicians who I find rise above the level of "outstanding kapellmeister"...not that there's anything wrong with the latter.


A very good point. Recordings of Furtwangler's live concerts are almost always superior (in my opinion) from a performance point of view to his studio recordings although it needs to be emphasised that this is not necessarily true if he was playing with an orchestra other than the Berliner Philharmoniker or the Wiener Philharmoniker. There are are a small number of exceptions though. This seems to be true of quite a number of conductors, didn't Celibidache refuse to make studio recordings? Or, in general, recordings of any kind although a significant number of his live concerts were recorded in any case?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine in alphabetical order. I'm surprised I'm the first to mention the great Hungarian conductor Ferenc Fricsay.
1 Claudio Abbado
2 Marin Alsop
3 Martyn Brabbins
4 Riccardo Chailly
5 Colin Davis	
6 Ferenc Fricsay
7 Vernon Handley
8 Mariss Jansons
9 Eugene Jochum
10 Rudolf Kempe
11 Carlos Kleiber
12 Kirill Kondrashin
13 Charles Mackerras
14 Igor Markevitch
15 Pierre Monteux
16 Yevgeny Mravinsky
17 Vassily Petrenko
18 Fritz Reiner
19 Donald Runnicles
20 Oslo Vänskä


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Mine in alphabetical order. I'm surprised I'm the first to mention the great Hungarian conductor Ferenc Fricsay.


Except that he was mentioned at least five times already! 

My list for today, in something that resembles order just a tiny bit:

Klemperer
Karajan
Furtwängler
Böhm
Reiner
Bernstein
Kempe
Rilling
Sinopoli
Ansermet
Dorati
Richter
Chailly
Barenboim
Kubelik
Ancerl
Mravinsky
C. Kleiber
Neumann
Monteux


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Xaltotun said:


> Except that he was mentioned at least five times already!


Ahh! I hadn't spotted that there were THREE pages of this thread - I only looked at this one. Silly, silly me.


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

Further to the earlier point I made about the separation of live vs. recorded performances, how many of the favourite conductors people have listed here have they seen conduct in person vs. how many are making their choices based simply on recordings? It would be interesting to know.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

GodotsArrived said:


> Further to the earlier point I made about the separation of live vs. recorded performances, how many of the favourite conductors people have listed here have they seen conduct in person vs. how many are making their choices based simply on recordings? It would be interesting to know.


Of those on my list, I've only seen Abbado, Berglund, Haitink and Handley conduct in person. Would love to have seen the others but either never got the opportunity or before my time so based on recordings (both studio and live, where possible).


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

GodotsArrived said:


> Further to the earlier point I made about the separation of live vs. recorded performances, how many of the favourite conductors people have listed here have they seen conduct in person vs. how many are making their choices based simply on recordings? It would be interesting to know.


Of the conductors on my list, I've only seen _one_ of them perform live -- Michael Tilson Thomas. (Incidentally, MTT is one of only two conductors on my list who is currently alive. The other is Haitink.)

I occasionally go to concerts, and I greatly enjoy the conductors of my "hometown" Atlanta Symphony Orchestra -- Robert Spano & Donald Runnicles.

But live music is only a tiny percentage of my listening; more than 99% is from recordings.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

GodotsArrived said:


> Further to the earlier point I made about the separation of live vs. recorded performances, how many of the favourite conductors people have listed here have they seen conduct in person vs. how many are making their choices based simply on recordings? It would be interesting to know.


Do we get to include broadcasts of live concerts, e.g. Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall?

In real life:
Simon Rattle, Neeme Jarvi, Richard Hickox, John Barbirolli, Colin Davis, Carlo Maria Giulini

Broadcasts:
Herbert Blomstedt, Riccardo Chailly, Mariss Jansons

And there are many major conductors who are not on my list whose concerts I have attended, e.g. Solti & Boulez


----------

